# website admin CP states wrong password.....



## srsparky32 (Oct 16, 2015)

so...when i set the dbpassword to get into the websites admin CP, it keeps telling me that i have a wrong password when i try to login to the site's admin CP.  wot?


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 16, 2015)

lastpass ??


----------



## srsparky32 (Oct 16, 2015)

worked it out. it was bad settings in myphpadmin. i didnt set the password correctly in there. now its working.


----------

